# Normal cost of neutering?



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

I asked my vet today how much it would be to get Ludo neutered, who currently weighs around 10 pounds. She told me it will be around $200 - is this a normal price for male puppies? Thanks, I just want to make sure I'm not being charged too much. They told me it's a same-day procedure.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's cost £120.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They do go on weight - it's for the anaesthetic, Ralph was 10k and cost £90 sterling - so it's probably about right.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

rellek said:


> I asked my vet today how much it would be to get Ludo neutered, who currently weighs around 10 pounds. She told me it will be around $200 - is this a normal price for male puppies? Thanks, I just want to make sure I'm not being charged too much. They told me it's a same-day procedure.


Jake was done in December. They made him stay over night and it was around 500$

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - rellek - your getting a bargain! 
Gosh they charge a lot for bed and breakfast eh Donna?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly was 11kg and it cost £85 (uk), but I think the girly operation is more than the boys? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gosh Northern Ireland is obviously more expensive than the mainland. Lola was only 8kg when she had hers. I thought £120 was reasonable.


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

We were £310, but that was the snip, his dew claws removed and they cleaned his ears out. Since then we have been another £50 on more visits....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> We were £310, but that was the snip, his dew claws removed and they cleaned his ears out. Since then we have been another £50 on more visits....


Wow - that sounds Way too expensive!
I paid in total for Ralph £138
That included castration, dew claws, 6th toe, and painkillers
Our next visit was just £14 for check up and antibiotics.
We didn't pay for the 2nd check up and stiches removed

They're like the l'orel advert..... Because they're worth it' x


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I think George was about £120 but that included everything meds and visits.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> We were £310, but that was the snip, his dew claws removed and they cleaned his ears out. Since then we have been another £50 on more visits....


Did he stay overnight?


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

No we got him home about 3, i thought it was expensive but we have been at same vet with him since puppy so never tried anywhere else, wish I had now.
He weights 9.25 so not too big either. He got new bed and toy today, trying to spoil him as sure he must think we are torturing him with the cone and socks!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You are all very lucky!! We get killed over here. Willow had a Lyme and lepto shot only yesterday ( and s peek at her booboo) and I paid 70$ AND I felt like it was a bargain!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer's was about $250 and Lexi cost $300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake was done in December. They made him stay over night and it was around 500$
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


It's just crazy how much yours was Donna. I mean our vet is a bit pricey here but I wanted someone close and really good with them. But I think mine were just a little more for both.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

You may want to check with your local Humane Society. I know were we are at in Florida each counties Humane Society will spay/neuter for every low cost. In Marion if I was to go that route it would be $40, if I go to my vet I think they would charge around $200. The only reason right now I will not do the $40 dollar route is I don't want Piper micro-chip and Humane Society doesn't give you option not to do that.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I live in a very expensive state. You can't even get a cockapoo in MA for under 1500$ That is why I got both of mine out of state. 
I had them fixed at an MSPCA hospital but for us low cost spay is for low income people. You have to qualify. 
I am sure I could have found a cheap local hack to do it, but I was not going to do that! Of course first exam at the new vet they told me that Willow has a staple inside her!  Glad they told me. I was told they used dissolving stitches inside and they used glue outside.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I live in a very expensive state. You can't even get a cockapoo in MA for under 1500$ That is why I got both of mine out of state.
> I had them fixed at an MSPCA hospital but for us low cost spay is for low income people. You have to qualify.
> I am sure I could have found a cheap local hack to do it, but I was not going to do that! Of course first exam at the new vet they told me that Willow has a staple inside her!  Glad they told me. I was told they used dissolving stitches inside and they used glue outside.


Surprising they'd have a staple in the inside. Can you feel it? I guess that makes Willow a bit bionic.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Gosh Northern Ireland is obviously more expensive than the mainland. Lola was only 8kg when she had hers. I thought £120 was reasonable.


My vets is very reasonable on the whole, but I have always taken Tilly there as it was recommended to me and have always found them to be good.

The £85 included the spay, anti-inflamatories, a check up after 3 days and stitches out after 10 days. Her puppy jabs were £20 for both and her microchip £6. Because of their reasonable prices, they are very popular and they have now opened three branches in the local area! It just goes to show that the extortionate prices charged by some are possibly a little greedy, although I guess it does depend on what area you live in too x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Surprising they'd have a staple in the inside. Can you feel it? I guess that makes Willow a bit bionic.


Yes you can. I freaked out when they told me because i was expecting to hear "we have to take that out" but she said it is ok but she is glad she felt it because if Willow ever has imaging it will show up. Now we all know what it is. 

So speaking of MA being expensive....there is a breeder selling a Merle puppy for 3000$ because it is a "rare" color. Some poor unknowing person is going to pay that!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Yes you can. I freaked out when they told me because i was expecting to hear "we have to take that out" but she said it is ok but she is glad she felt it because if Willow ever has imaging it will show up. Now we all know what it is.
> 
> So speaking of MA being expensive....there is a breeder selling a Merle puppy for 3000$ because it is a "rare" color. Some poor unknowing person is going to pay that!!


That's crazy. So there's a website here in AZ that is all 'designer' breeds, I think kind of like a broker. But they range between $1500-$2000 for cockapoos. And I think I saw one site charge even more for the light ones like my two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cockapoos are getting more popular here, which is good, but the prices are really going through the roof. I have been watching most of the same sites since I was first looking for Jake. I love to watch the ones that show the pups growing up. I am fascinated by the coats and colors. Any way it is hard not to notice that when I started looking for him, most breeders in MA were around 1000. (that's why I went to NH) 
Those same sites are now 1600 - 2000 depending on coat and color. You can still usually get a black puppy for 1000 and the flat coats sometimes drop as low as 600.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Cockapoos are getting more popular here, which is good, but the prices are really going through the roof. I have been watching most of the same sites since I was first looking for Jake. I love to watch the ones that show the pups growing up. I am fascinated by the coats and colors. Any way it is hard not to notice that when I started looking for him, most breeders in MA were around 1000. (that's why I went to NH)
> Those same sites are now 1600 - 2000 depending on coat and color. You can still usually get a black puppy for 1000 and the flat coats sometimes drop as low as 600.


Poor flat coats... Like second class citizens! Makes me so sad... Especially as I have the most beautiful girl who is worth the world!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna - I think you should get a smoothie.. Just think, all the joys of a cockapoo but no grooming pressure, matting, and as much as I don't like to say it - less cost to purchase.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna - I think you should get a smoothie.. Just think, all the joys of a cockapoo but no grooming pressure, matting, and as much as I don't like to say it - less cost to purchase.


Willows breeder had a really cute one right now but now is hot the time for me clearly. 
However everything works out the way it should. Maybe there are other plans for me. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GillyElly (May 8, 2013)

Guess Im lucky! I just found out that as I live in an area supported by The Dogs Trust and I receive Working Families Tax Credit I am eligible for financial support for neutering and it will be about £30! Ive not decided if I am having him done yet though. Gill


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna - I think you should get a smoothie.. Just think, all the joys of a cockapoo but no grooming pressure, matting, and as much as I don't like to say it - less cost to purchase.


Tell Lola to take on offense by these stupid Americans. We can't even keep our govt running what do we know about the beauty of a flat coat!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola knows she's gorgeous! Only too well!!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Our local easipet centre does castration for £55 for dogs up to 10kg in weight.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow in Florida all the Cockapoo breeders I looked at, the prices on the average was $800-850. 

Our SPCA neuter/spay for Marion say you only have to be a resident to use the service. They also have a "Neuter Commuter" that goes around to places in the county to make it easier for people to get the animals done.

Oh and the government, don't get me started on that.... I changed to Libertarian.....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lola knows she's gorgeous! Only too well!!


She totally is regal. Love her.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frank's will be $180 I think. Actually, yesterday marked the 1-month-to-go mark for Frankie and his beloved testes.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> Frank's will be $180 I think. Actually, yesterday marked the 1-month-to-go mark for Frankie and his beloved testes.


Oh poor frankie - does he love them!
Is he going to miss them?
He will get revenge............ Make sure your best pairs of shoes are out of reach!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh poor frankie - does he love them!
> Is he going to miss them?
> He will get revenge............ Make sure your best pairs of shoes are out of reach!


He does love licking them quite a bit. We always make sure we put our shoes in the closet so he can't get them - recently he hasn't even bothered with them when they are out. 

I imagine he will want revenge though, we'll keep them out of reach! We are hoping he calms down a bit too after getting the chop - does the puppy stage ever end?! lol


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> He does love licking them quite a bit. We always make sure we put our shoes in the closet so he can't get them - recently he hasn't even bothered with them when they are out.
> 
> I imagine he will want revenge though, we'll keep them out of reach! We are hoping he calms down a bit too after getting the chop - does the puppy stage ever end?! lol


I wish the puppy stage didnt end - these last 2 weeks, Ralph just has not been himself - I feel like I've broken my favourite toy!! I don't know if he's calmed down massively due to the castration or its due to him just not been himself


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I wish the puppy stage didnt end - these last 2 weeks, Ralph just has not been himself - I feel like I've broken my favourite toy!! I don't know if he's calmed down massively due to the castration or its due to him just not been himself


Don't worry. He will get back to himself!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

